# Cherche outil de veille concurrentielle sur iPad



## PHILTI (15 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une appli simple susceptible de me permettre de faire une veille sur mes clients qui sont des sociétés connues.

J'aimerais pouvoir organiser un tableau de bord, ou des répertoires par client, avec la compilation de tous les articles parus sur le web relatifs  à IBM, Saint-Gobain, ... etc ...
Attention, je ne veux pas m'abonner à des flux RSS d'entreprises, je veux juste avoir en tâche de fond un outil qui cherche, avec des alertes quand un article sort sur l'un des clients ou des sociétés que je suis.

Merci pour vos conseils.

PH


----------



## CBi (16 Décembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas si il existe une app dédiée mais quelque chose comme Netvibes avec des Google Alerts et des suivi de flux Twitter devrait faire quelque chose de pas mal.


----------



## PHILTI (16 Décembre 2012)

CBi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si il existe une app dédiée mais quelque chose comme Netvibes avec des Google Alerts et des suivi de flux Twitter devrait faire quelque chose de pas mal.



Merc, je vais regarder.


----------



## MacinPod (24 Décembre 2012)

Il y a l'application "mention" qui est le must pour de la veille...
En gros le fonctionnement tu rentre ton ou tes mot(s) clef(s), pareil pour les mot indésirable (il me semble). Ensuite tu filtre si tu veut que la veille se fasse sur le web, les réseaux sociaux,blog.....et ainsi de suite. 
Et voilà plus qu'à profites en plus y'a un système de veille intelligente, plus tu t'en serviras (lire article, supprime article) plus la pertinence des résultats augmentera.

Et aussi cerise sur le gâteau c'est une entreprise française qui est derrière... Ces tellement rare que sa a le mérite d'être cités

J'espère t'avoir été utiles


----------



## Lauange (25 Décembre 2012)

Merci du tuyau


----------



## PHILTI (1 Janvier 2013)

MacinPod a dit:


> Il y a l'application "mention" qui est le must pour de la veille...
> En gros le fonctionnement tu rentre ton ou tes mot(s) clef(s), pareil pour les mot indésirable (il me semble). Ensuite tu filtre si tu veut que la veille se fasse sur le web, les réseaux sociaux,blog.....et ainsi de suite.
> Et voilà plus qu'à profites en plus y'a un système de veille intelligente, plus tu t'en serviras (lire article, supprime article) plus la pertinence des résultats augmentera.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Intéressant, as-tu testé la version gratuite ? Avec 3 alertes, on est vite juste ...
Pour la version Pro, c'est 15&#8364; par mois, ce qui est peu et beaucoup en même temps.
Et pas de version iPad.

Pour le moment, j'utilise Newsify connecté sur Google Alerte ... pas sexy mais cela rend à peu près le service demandé.

Merci encore.


----------



## didier31 (10 Janvier 2013)

bonjour,

Tu veux une appli de veille technologique que tu alimentes toi même ?
Je cherche un projet à développer sur ipad, si ça t&#8217;intéresse à partir d'un cahier des charges, je peux développer une appli qui corresponde bien à ton besoin (gratuitement).


----------

